# Cryps in pots around the house?



## bsmith (Dec 13, 2006)

I have some willisi x lucens that came out of no where in my hightech tank that im not liking in there. My wife is currently into putting small potted plants all over the house. I thought this might be a way to get her into my side of plants. I have some leftover as powder type in the basement if I could use it in the pots??


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

Crypts require fairly high humidity - I doubt they would survive in less than 65%.


----------



## Khamul1of9 (Oct 25, 2005)

I tried it and failed. However, it didn't die. I kept the substrate saturated.


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

They've worked for me in aquariums outside, uncovered. Also in half barrels planted in pure well composted manure, uncovered. It seems as long as the sides of the planter are high enough they do ok.


----------



## Dryn (Sep 6, 2007)

They would do better in higher humidity. I've kept some anubias in a clear, plastic cube sold as a "case" for display purposes (I think for figurines or something). At any rate, they cost like $2 at the hobby shop and work fantastically.


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

I didn't really notice the *indoors* part and had assumed this was for outdoors like on a patio or something. Indoors is a particular problem because the air is so so dry indoors at times. I"m not even sure you could get away with uncovered aquaria indoors unless they were large and deep.

A large set up with misters might work though if you have the space (and/or inclination) for it.


----------

